# Meet up



## Mexicanguy (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I'm new here, I really don't know how it works around here, I was looking for any meet up happening tonight for new members in HK. Any plans out there?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

f you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.

I would also suggest that you post in this "sticky" thread re MEETING PEOPLE
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------

